# Draughts from fridge vents



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In all this wind when the van is parked at certain angles there is a hell of a draught coming in through various points in the kitchen.

I have covered the extractor fan which we dont really use anyway which has helped a bit.

ITs a a front kitchen and I think there are two fridge vents outside.

The draughts seem to come in through the fridge top, all the kitchen lower doors and cupboards and even at the side of the oven.

What can i do to stop them? IF the fridge is on hookup can I cover the vents completely? Are they just needed for gas usage?

Should there even be draughts if the fridge is fitted properly?

Any ideas?

Cheers
BD


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Fridges should be sealed when they are fitted.
Sorry to say, most are not.
Only suggestion, short term, is to make sure the fridge is not on the windward side !


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Barry, (Boss),
Is the wife out from under the van yet?

Seriously, on leccy you can cover all the vents. No dangerous gases produced.

They are the most likely source.

(This advice on top of a few bourbons).

Have a good one, both of you, and thanks for Fruitcakes. Hope the boiler is sound. Your good lady as well.
Roger


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Our 2010 Swift sundance was the same, the wind whistled through the gaps, but our present MH has been sealed, as alphadee suggests, turn away from the wind. Have a good one.

Bob


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, As already said it should be sealed,we had a new burner fitted and they had to take the fridge out so the seal was destroyed, we then had nasty cold draughts coming in so we had it resealed no problem now.regards H.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Best way to stop the draughts is to park somewhere with no wind - I would suggest a quiet lakeside in France might be better than the north east coast of Yorkshire 
:wink: 

Alan


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*draughts from fridge*

Hi Barry,
This a common problem the fridge compartments are never sealed correctly. I have experience this on three M/h's from new. In the short term you can run a bead of clear silicon around the front of the fridge to keep out the draughts. In the long term I would remove the vents and check the compartment from the rear of the fridge in my case there was a hole into the next cupboard via the sink cutout which needed to be sealed up. Just make sure that the compartment is sealed (duct tape is good) from the inside of the M/h and the vents are clear.
Happy Christmas
Graham


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

As has been said it is the duty of the installer to fit equipment correctly and the fridge cabinet should be sealed around it's entirety. I replaced mine earlier this year and rapido had sealed it reasonably well but not 100% at the rear. 
As above take out the top vent especially and inspect it.
Here is a pic through my lower vent which is clearly a snug fit now.You can just see the sealing strip at the bottom, this is up the sides too.









Top vent


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to tape over as many vents as possible Barry when we had British vans. That still left plenty of gaps for sufficient air circulation, badly made as they were, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks.

So its ok to seal them while on EHU then. Good. I will see if I can knock up something temporary. Tape is probably no good as the Donkeys will just rip it off and eat it.

Winds died a bit now but more on the way.

We did move the van when it was blowing a gale but Mrs D didnt like the view and also our windows were facing straight into the farmhouse next door so we moved back now.  Women eh!

The fridge has been in and out several times. Once for some damp work where the whole kitchen had to come out and a couple of times as it wasnt lighting on gas.

Chances are it will need to come out again as it isnt lighting on gas again. I suspect this will happen again so if it needs to come out again any sealing might be broken again. 

Maybe the solution is just to get some proper covers for the vents. Its only winter when its an issue and we are usually on hookup. IF we are wilding ill just park it away from the wind

Thanks again


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The vents are not only for gas exhaust, their main purpose is to ensure sufficient air flow over the heat exchanger for efficient cooling to take place, not so drastically important when the ambient is low, indeed if the temperature differential is not maintained (up or down) the cooling will be effected, which is why when cold they recommend vent covers be fitted, so you shouldn't notice too much of a problem covering them completely this time of year, your installation will have a separate gas flue vent to the side of the cooling vents, don't cover that should you switch back to gas when you get it working.
Older vans rarely had the fridge installed well and used smaller vents (smaller fridges too).
The best and normal method of sealing is via a foam tape (flame proof) perimeter seal at the rear of the fridge, which when the fridge is pushed back and fixed in place is sufficiently compressed to form a seal, Dometic sell seal kits, however they do need to be fitted with care, quite rare by manufacturers.

Forgot: someone mentioned using silicone, I do not know why but Dometic specifically say NOT to use silicone.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I taped my fridge vents and cooker hood up on the inside Barry, so that any tape residue didn't show on the outside when I took it off again, Alan.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The refrigeration process works by removing heat from the fridge/freezer and that heat has to go somewhere. I don't think it is right to completely block the vents, Some air needs to get into the bottom one and the warm air needs to escape from the top one.

It sounds like your fridge isn't properly sealed round the edges and that the fridge compartment isn't isolated from the other cupboards. Head for the nearest B&Q for the Boxing Day sales and get some foam draught excluder strip!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

tugboat said:


> The refrigeration process works by removing heat from the fridge/freezer and that heat has to go somewhere. I don't think it is right to completely block the vents, Some air needs to get into the bottom one and the warm air needs to escape from the top one.
> 
> It sounds like your fridge isn't properly sealed round the edges and that the fridge compartment isn't isolated from the other cupboards. Head for the nearest B&Q for the Boxing Day sales and get some foam draught excluder strip!


I would agree if the fridge was properly sealed Tuggy, but as it's not there is plenty of ventilation, Alan.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

But in the summer, he doesn't want the warm air coming into the van (where it is already warm) it needs to escape outside.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

tugboat said:


> But in the summer, he doesn't want the warm air coming into the van (where it is already warm) it needs to escape outside.


Quite, but Barry is cold due to wind coming in now Tuggy. I expect he is sufficiently clever to remove the tape or whatever when it warms up later in the year. But then again ..................

Anyway, not to worry, we can remind him and take the **** come summer if he forgets, can't we? Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Yes Its just a temporary fix for this location.

I was just going to tape some cardboard over the outside. The Donkeys might wreck that though. So should i take both grills off and tape something to the inside?

Or.

Should i just leave it and get hammered.

Apparently the bar isnt open until 6pm! Bummer.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Soggy cardboard?

How about cutting a plastic bag into suitable sizes and doing it on the inside of them Barry. The vents are simple to remove. It's a 10 minute job super max., Alan.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Barry, solve two problems with one remedy, duck tape the donkeys to the side of the van, covering the fridge vents. 

This is far less problematic that last years explosion!

Terry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Soggy cardboard?
> 
> How about cutting a plastic bag into suitable sizes and doing it on the inside of them Barry. The vents are simple to remove. It's a 10 minute job super max., Alan.


Not 100% sure but I think Barry's van will NOT have easily removable vents, probably the fixed with screw types not the quick and easy ones with the fixed frame and clip out vents.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tape the outside Barry, it's much easier if your vents are not quick release.

I had the same problem but the draughts were not getting past the fridge. There are hoses and cables running right through the back of the kitchen area and that was where the draughts were. Sorted them with pieces of thick foam jammed in.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks.

Yes they are screwed down with about 10 screws in each with some sticky rubber stuff underneath.. I have had them off before when it packed up in France so taking them off is no big deal.

I might just have a look around the farm for a bit of plastic sheet or something and just cut it to fit and stick it on with insulation tape.

Its only temporary.

Not a good idea sticking the donkeys to it. They are mule size and mental. Mrs D fed one some sweets against my strict instructions the other day and the little $hit started knocking on the door for more. I kid you not. Not just anywhere on the van. He actually comes to the door.

Should be calm today and tomorrow so I will have a look tomorrow as there is more wind on the way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Unlike yourself Barry, Donkeys are regarded as very intelligent animals   hope you don't have any other troubles while away.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothwithstanding that BarryD is currently (!) on EHU, I cannot stress just how important it is that the fridge rear is TOTALLY sealed from the hab area.

It should not be possible for ANY draughts to enter via the fridge area.

If air from outside can enter that way then so can the fridge combustion gases. 

And that means carbon monoxide - the silent killer.

I have posted on this subject in great detail before.

Suffice to say that the sealing should be checked meticulously.

Lynda and I would not be alive now had we not fitted a carbon monoxide alarm.

It alerted us (heart-attack inducingly loudly) when the fridge burner went funny and lots of CO entered the hab area simply because the sealing had not been done correctly.

READ, MARK, LEARN & STAY ALIVE!!!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pippin said:


> Nothwithstanding that BarryD is currently (!) on EHU, I cannot stress just how important it is that the fridge rear is TOTALLY sealed from the hab area.
> 
> It should not be possible for ANY draughts to enter via the fridge area.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning. We do have Carbon Monoxide alarm but I will pay it some proper attention when we get back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if it'll help you or anyone else Barry, but when doing my build I had to figure out the best way of sealing the fridge, I did all the measuring and cut the top and bottom vents, and popped the fridge in place, getting the front positioned where it was as far back as possible into it's housing but so the doors would still fully open, then from through the vents I put pencil lines for as much as I could reach.

I then removed the fridge and joined up the lines and put a 12mm x 12mm batten just a little further back than the lines, I then got some of the P shaped draught sealer and stuck it to the fridge side of the battens, the battens were held in place with pins and a thin bead of Stixall, I smeared some silicone grease onto the P seal so it couldn't stick to the rear of the fridge, and I have not had any draughts from the fridge area, despite it being on the windward side of the van, and no hint of the smell of gas or fumes.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Nothwithstanding that BarryD is currently (!) on EHU, I cannot stress just how important it is that the fridge rear is TOTALLY sealed from the hab area.
> 
> It should not be possible for ANY draughts to enter via the fridge area.
> 
> ...


Not wishing to decry the above, but correct, full combustion does NOT give off life threatening fumes or gases, they are only produced by incomplete combustion.

Agree with the warning but not the scaremongering.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not sure if it'll help you or anyone else Barry, but when doing my build I had to figure out the best way of sealing the fridge, I did all the measuring and cut the top and bottom vents, and popped the fridge in place, getting the front positioned where it was as far back as possible into it's housing but so the doors would still fully open, then from through the vents I put pencil lines for as much as I could reach.
> 
> I then removed the fridge and joined up the lines and put a 12mm x 12mm batten just a little further back than the lines, I then got some of the P shaped draught sealer and stuck it to the fridge side of the battens, the battens were held in place with pins and a thin bead of Stixall, I smeared some silicone grease onto the P seal so it couldn't stick to the rear of the fridge, and I have not had any draughts from the fridge area, despite it being on the windward side of the van, and no hint of the smell of gas or fumes.


That sounds like a proper job, Kev.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if it'll help you or anyone else Barry, but when doing my build I had to figure out the best way of sealing the fridge, I did all the measuring and cut the top and bottom vents, and popped the fridge in place, getting the front positioned where it was as far back as possible into it's housing but so the doors would still fully open, then from through the vents I put pencil lines for as much as I could reach.
> ...


Yeah it does Kev. Get yerself up to North Yorks and sort us out huh? Ill fix ya crappy computer for you! 

Ive put some cardboard strips covered in tape over the vents and no draughts so far but its the calm before the storm. Set to get to force 8-10 later. 

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks eurajohn, you are quite correct but I was simplifying things a bit on purpose.

I might have been scare-mongering but that ain't nothing to the scare we got!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One other method which I considered was, I had some 8mm sheets of foam to use under some upholstery I was doing and I considered squeezing some in from the front using a table knife, and just pushing it into the side gaps, but I decided against it as foam disintegrates over time and would fall to dust at the bottom, but as a stop gap (sorry) it'll do as a quick fix, just get a car wash sponge and slice it up for now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Update

Well despite Alan's warnings not to use cardboard to block the vents this is exactly what I did.

They worked perfectly. Stuck down with plenty of insulation tape they have kept the van draught free and toasty through force 10 winds and occasional lashing rain.

Until today.

I think the resident Donkeys must have been overdoing the Lucozade or Red Bull this morning as they have been a right pain in the backside and one of them after leaving them alone for the past two weeks decided to make it his morning ambition to rip off my handy work and proceed to munch the lot. :evil: 

So I have setup mark 2 using a scooter brochure.

What a difference it makes though. We were going to leave it as the winds have dropped but it still makes a massive difference if the grills are covered.

Must get this sorted properly on my return.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Update
> 
> Well despite Alan's warnings not to use cardboard to block the vents this is exactly what I did.
> 
> ...


Get the proper thing


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Get the proper thing


Unfortunately Kev they will not fit his van, the earlier KonTiki's were not fitted with the standard Dometic vent grilles.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry needs to stick a photo on here with the sizes of each vent and somebody will tell him a good source for them online.

Barry, remember to take the cardboard off before you take the photo. :roll: :lol:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

I have attached images below of the Electrolux fridge vents that should be fitted to barryd's Swift. These are the predecessor to the the Dometic L100 & L200 however I have not attempted to fit the later winter covers too these vents to test for compatibility; has anyone else? If they are not compatible, then I would expect the only solution would be to either purchase the complete later vents which come supplied with a winter cover, or try to source some second hand ones.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Chris. I'm surprised you have got it wrong as well, but the vents in question are smaller and of a solid construction screwed in with about 8 screws per vent with no easily removable section.

I'm pretty sure (without re-reading it all) this fact was confirmed earlier in the thread.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Eurajohn, 

My information was based on the photo I have seen on barryd's site and also the Swift parts system for what was being installed on this era of motorhome.

I had not read any earlier posts, but will review now.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning eurajohn, 

I have reviewed the thread, and unless I have missed it I couldn't see a reference to details about the fridge vent. 

Having further reviewed the Swift parts system, the vents I posted photos of were in use from at least 1998 (when the catalogue starts) until 2002; in 2003 these switched to the later Dometic vents.

Another common fridge vent used was made by MPK as per the attached image.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy cardboard?
> ...





barryd said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes they are screwed down with about 10 screws in each with some sticky rubber stuff underneath.. I have had them off before when it packed up in France so taking them off is no big deal.
> 
> ...


Chris, see above.

A very good friend of mine had the identical van to Barry's so I'm reasonably familiar with it's fittings.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> > erneboy said:
> ...


Good morning Eurajohn,

Thank you, I had missed that when reading through. I can't think of any other fridge vents with this number of screws used to secure it, although the actual frame the vents I posted earlier are secured in place with ten screws.

I have done some image searching and most of the images I located show the Eletrolux vents as per the attached images 1 & 2, however I did find only one which shows a different vent in 3 however I can't identify any screw fittings in this image. This is also not a fridge vent I recognise, but a photo from barryd and the aperture dimensions would allow us to establish if a winter cover can not be sourced if the vents can be replaced.

I can't be sure but looking at the image from barryd's site, I believe his registration year is 'N' so perhaps Swift only introduced the Electrolux vent around 1998?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good morning eurajohn,
> 
> I have reviewed the thread, and unless I have missed it I couldn't see a reference to details about the fridge vent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies. That one looks similar.

Attached photo although not as white since the little feckers have been slobering all over them. I will get them but will have to wait until I get home.

Little Shlt has just ripped off my hookup cover flap now. Its in two bits.

What do I need to get then?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning barryd,

Please see the link here: http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/winter-cover-for-mpk-fridge-vent-306-p.asp

It is interesting to note Oleary's identify that these should only be used for electrical operation, not gas.

These are still available through UK trade wholesalers such as Groveproducts PN 089033 so you can order and purchase through your preferred dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good morning barryd,
> 
> Please see the link here: http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/winter-cover-for-mpk-fridge-vent-306-p.asp
> 
> ...


Cannot thank you enough for going out of your way for this. Brilliant and cheap enough.

Will order some when I get back.

Does anyone know what size gun I need to see off a horse size Donkey? Its bouncing on the scooter rack now.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good morning barryd,
> 
> Please see the link here: http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/winter-cover-for-mpk-fridge-vent-306-p.asp
> 
> ...


Chris, you certainly go the extra mile!

You are an asset to your company and this site, many thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning barryd,

You're welcome, and thanks for your comments eurajohn.

If you travel a bit further afield then you may come across a Zorse or a Zonkey! That being the case would your horse sized donkey be a ****** or a Dorse??

On a side note, I can not recommend a visit to http://www.thedonkeysanctuary.org.uk/ highly enough, and I love Donkey's; wonderful animals and highly intelligent. It's heart warming to see the life long companionship between blind donkeys and their seeing friends. Well worth a visit!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

With a bit of accurate measuring in might be possible to buy a set of L100 & L200 with cover and back plates (£60 ish) and make the holes slightly bigger to fit, with a jig saw, then future problems will be eliminated, access improved, better ventilation and of course easy fit of winter covers to improve fridge performance.

And they'll look better too.

The fridge flue vent would benefit from being powder coated in Silver or Black/White.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> One other method which I considered was, I had some 8mm sheets of foam to use under some upholstery I was doing and I considered squeezing some in from the front using a table knife, and just pushing it into the side gaps, but I decided against it as foam disintegrates over time and would fall to dust at the bottom, but as a stop gap (sorry) it'll do as a quick fix, just get a car wash sponge and slice it up for now.


Rockwool insulation does a good job


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> With a bit of accurate measuring in might be possible to buy a set of L100 & L200 with cover and back plates (£60 ish) and make the holes slightly bigger to fit, with a jig saw, then future problems will be eliminated, access improved, better ventilation and of course easy fit of winter covers to improve fridge performance.
> 
> And they'll look better too.
> 
> The fridge flue vent would benefit from being powder coated in Silver or Black/White.


Couple of problems with that Kev:
The older methods of van construction utilised a wooden batten frame filled in with loose insulation, where an item such as a vent was needed they would construct a perimeter frame on which to fix the item this would normally be of pretty minimal size.
Second problem is this application has a totally separate flue for the gas burner, the new vent will not be long enough to incorporate it into the later style vent and cover all of the original hole

Not saying it can't be done because it is very possible not easily though, I did the same thing on an AutoTrail I had of similar year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good morning barryd,
> 
> You're welcome, and thanks for your comments eurajohn.
> 
> ...


Hee Hee! Of course we have been!

Yes they are lovely. When behind a fence! I cant say too much as Mrs D Loves and adores them although I suspect her love has wained somewhat since I showed her the broken EHU flap just now when she got back.

These two are just very naughty. They keep dismatling the Electric fence and then deliver the plastic fence posts to our van door as presents.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> With a bit of accurate measuring in might be possible to buy a set of L100 & L200 with cover and back plates (£60 ish) and make the holes slightly bigger to fit, with a jig saw, then future problems will be eliminated, access improved, better ventilation and of course easy fit of winter covers to improve fridge performance.
> 
> And they'll look better too.
> 
> The fridge flue vent would benefit from being powder coated in Silver or Black/White.


I prefer the £5 jobs! 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > With a bit of accurate measuring in might be possible to buy a set of L100 & L200 with cover and back plates (£60 ish) and make the holes slightly bigger to fit, with a jig saw, then future problems will be eliminated, access improved, better ventilation and of course easy fit of winter covers to improve fridge performance.
> ...


I know what you mean, but I'd deffo consider doing it, All my van had foam inside when I cut everyone of my holes, I just removed the foam around the holes I'd just cut to accommodate the 25x25mm battens.

The gas flue pipe could/might be adapted to use the spiral flue tube I used too, so it'd come out of the new vents.

This is a guess of course, but unless the fridge sides were physically in the way (measure twice cut once) it should work, subject to taking the existing vents off, but I'd need to see the van up close and personal to be sure, and that means being up close and personal with Barry, not sure my stomach is strong enough for that malarkey.

I'm assuming it would all work based on the widths of fridges being within a few mm the same width, so the inner of sides should be similar too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > With a bit of accurate measuring in might be possible to buy a set of L100 & L200 with cover and back plates (£60 ish) and make the holes slightly bigger to fit, with a jig saw, then future problems will be eliminated, access improved, better ventilation and of course easy fit of winter covers to improve fridge performance.
> ...


Tight arse.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

barryd said:


> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning barryd,
> ...


Good afternoon barryd,

I don't normally venture in to the shops, but did donate. I wish I had, the stuffed donkey is great!  I think this just means another trip will have to be made and a detour via the swannery in Abbotsbury would be in order too!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

hoice of Flaps here Barry.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/caravan-solutions-limited/Electrical-240-volt-/_i.html?_fsub=18567503


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd need to see the van up close and personal to be sure, and that means being up close and personal with Barry, not sure my stomach is strong enough for that malarkey.


Don't worry. Ill just drop it off at your house and leave it. I will make a list of stuff for you to fix.



747 said:


> hoice of Flaps here Barry.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/caravan-solutions-limited/Electrical-240-volt-/_i.html?_fsub=18567503


Thanks. I have glued it back together. Should be good for 25 mph / 30 min (Whichever comes sooner)



premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon barryd,
> 
> I don't normally venture in to the shops, but did donate. I wish I had, the stuffed donkey is great!  I think this just means another trip will have to be made and a detour via the swannery in Abbotsbury would be in order too!
> 
> ...


I think he was a tenner which I thought was a nice way to donate and keep Mrs D happy. The van is full of em. (not just Donkeys)

Its a very good cause. We visited the one on Corfu once which I think is connected (could be wrong)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Kev, you've missed the point, if you have a look at the picture Barry posted you will see where the vent and exhaust flue are situated. 
The standard small Dometic vents are not large enough to span both holes that will be left after the removal of what is fitted.

Should he wish to go to the considerable expense (unlikely),the large vents used for the larger fridge freezers will possibly be large enough.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The idea of Barry being let loose with a jigsaw is enough to make me blench. Bet Michelle would have summat to say on the matter too!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> The idea of Barry being let loose with a jigsaw is enough to make me blench. Bet Michelle would have summat to say on the matter too!


No your right. The last one I tried to do was a 1000 piece picture of Ola Jordan. I spent hours just trying to fit the pieces together to form her chest before getting totally frustrated, chucking the lot out of the window and just downloading her off the internet.

Your right. She wasnt happy. Dont suggest no more Jigsaws.

Now. Back on topic.

IF I have a separate flue for when the fridge is on gas what are the vents for? Why cant I cover them on gas? Is it for heat to escape, gasses or what?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The fridge gets warm at the back as the gas (Freon) cools the fridge. It is a heat exchanger and you need cool air circulating to carry the heat away. In Winter the fridge can get too efficient and start freezing food in the fridge part. So, you restrict the amount of very cold air coming in. If your fridge is not particularly well sealed off from the rest of the van, you get cold draughts as well. The covers help with both scenarios.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> The fridge gets warm at the back as the gas (Freon) cools the fridge. It is a heat exchanger and you need cool air circulating to carry the heat away. In Winter the fridge can get too efficient and start freezing food in the fridge part. So, you restrict the amount of very cold air coming in. If your fridge is not particularly well sealed off from the rest of the van, you get cold draughts as well. The covers help with both scenarios.


747 having just been accused on another thread of being arrogant and sarcastic I'm loath to point out that in an absorption fridge the medium is Ammonia not Freon, just being factual.

Barry the separate vent is for the exhaust gasses of combustion, don't cover that bit when using gas.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No worries John. Actually I intended to put a question mark after Freon as I was not certain.

A polite correction should never offend.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cor Gnome. Did you google that or are you cleverer than you look?

So can I cover me vents in winter when on gas or not?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Cor Gnome. Did you google that or are you cleverer than you look?
> 
> So can I cover me vents in winter when on gas or not?


Modesty prevents me from answering that Barry. :wink:

Normally the methodology is that you block the top vent apart from the exhaust pipe from the gas burner. If you have a squint into the top vent you might be able to make out the area concerned. That needs to be kept unobstructed and I would leave a small area the same on the bottom vent. This is only if you use DIY cardboard etc.

Professor 747 PhD, VD and scar.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev, you've missed the point, if you have a look at the picture Barry posted you will see where the vent and exhaust flue are situated.
> The standard small Dometic vents are not large enough to span both holes that will be left after the removal of what is fitted.
> 
> Should he wish to go to the considerable expense (unlikely),the large vents used for the larger fridge freezers will possibly be large enough.


Me, miss the point :roll: Surely not, I am renowned for being an ace shot, but after looking again, on this you might be right  

Having said that, on these older vans when they get the odd deep gash, it's been known to fill the hole, paint it and put a sticker or something else over it to disguise the damage, I feel this might be in keeping with Barrys approach to maintenance :wink: :wink:

Too much other stuff on my mind to notice the total cock up on that one, an L300 or L500 might cure it but no covers available for them I think.

Might be able to do the bottom one if the Awing bracket wasn't needed, we never used ours, preferred to put the leg on the floor, some of the self build vans have the bottom vent in the floor to save an ugly hole, but Barry already has one.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> > Kev, you've missed the point, if you have a look at the picture Barry posted you will see where the vent and exhaust flue are situated.
> ...


What are you implying Kev when you say Barry already has an ugly hole? This is no place for personal attacks. 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > eurajohn said:
> ...


OK, fair point, where should we take him then.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Cor Gnome. Did you google that or are you cleverer than you look?
> ...


I will ignore the "hole" comments for now as I have a bad head but is there not a separate exhaust pipe vent on or van? If you look to the right of the top vent. Therefore can I not cover the whole thing?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes you could be right Barry. I do not pretend to be an expert on this type of early Victorian model.

I shall retire gracefully from the discussion and hope nobody noticed my input.  

Of course that exhaust could be for a coal fire or woodburner. :lol:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


You can cover all of the plastic grille vent, as I said earlier just leave the gas exhaust clear (which you have now identified.)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I have to say (somewhat reluctantly) that if that is a current pic of Barry's van, it appears to be in a disgusting filthy condition and he should be ashamed. No doubt he'll blame the donkeys somehow, as they seem to get the blame for everything else.

For heaven's sake, man, hasn't Michelle got a bucket of suds and a cloth? :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Do keep up at the back Barry dear  

I'm going to bow out too cozz that Eurojohn is taking all the fun out of it   that, and he's been right so far, doncha just hate some people


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do keep up at the back Barry dear
> I'm going to bow out too cozz that Eurojohn is taking all the fun out of it   that, and he's been right so far, doncha just hate some people


Sorry Kev, I'll go away.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


Yes I read that but it was also stated about there being a separate exhaust vent on our van (see pic) is do I still need a gap on the main covers when on gas?



tugboat said:


> I have to say (somewhat reluctantly) that if that is a current pic of Barry's van, it appears to be in a disgusting filthy condition and he should be ashamed. No doubt he'll blame the donkeys somehow, as they seem to get the blame for everything else.
> 
> For heaven's sake, man, hasn't Michelle got a bucket of suds and a cloth? :roll:


The outside is my job, inside is imaculate! The little Shlts have made it ten times worse but the yellowing on the vents will not come off. Well it might if I could be arsed to clean them properly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Do keep up at the back Barry dear
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> do I still need a gap on the main covers when on gas?


In theory the Electrolux vent should be enough, but it is only designed to vent the flue gases, and will most likely be OK if it is connected correctly inside the van behind the fridge, however I'd not make any assumptions and check it is a snug fit all the way down to the top of the chimley, I was going to go the same way as yours to save a few quid, but common sense prevailed and I spent the extra, it's a shame you have the old ones as the L100 & L200 vents are a bit more pleasing to the eye and give good access to the back of the fridge too.

Why are you staying in a field full of donkeys, do you have some sort of fetish for them?

Now get your arse outside, clean the vents and put some mustard on them, then get the camera out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > do I still need a gap on the main covers when on gas?
> ...


Cheers. ITs unlikley I would cover them on gas anyway really.

Dont ask me why we are here. Been here since before Christmas. I wanted to go to Tenerife! Going home Tuesday.

There are only two and 11 sheep. The sheep or no bother at all as long as you dont stand in their crap. I did nearly come off the bike in the dark though when I hit a humongous pile of donkey toilet which they seem to like to pile high in one spot.

I squirted Fairy liquid on the EHU Flap but they still ripped it off.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if Barry has actually done anything that could be described as useful since he and Michelle went away?

As far as I can tell. all he has done is drink vast quantities of Leffe, stick a couple of pieces of cardboard on the outside of a dirty van.......and that's it! Oh yeah, he broke the scoot too!:roll:

Just doesn't seem much for 3 weeks MHing. I suspect that a lot of the time he has been nursing hangovers. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I hit a humongous pile of donkey toilet which they seem to like to pile high in one spot.


Did you say thank you ??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Do keep up at the back Barry dear
> ...


Never had so many "likes"

Think I ought to take the hint and go.

Perhaps some have taken my replies as unhelpful, because it disagreed with their version of the truth, however I will only ever give information I know to be true, not hearsay or opinion.

As No.6 would say "be seeing you".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Does anyone know if Barry has actually done anything that could be described as useful since he and Michelle went away?
> 
> As far as I can tell. all he has done is drink vast quantities of Leffe, stick a couple of pieces of cardboard on the outside of a dirty van.......and that's it! Oh yeah, he broke the scoot too!:roll:
> 
> Just doesn't seem much for 3 weeks MHing. I suspect that a lot of the time he has been nursing hangovers. :lol:


He's the only person I know who rehearses his hangovers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Please don't go, I'll be good, to be honest I don't mind being corrected, Always willing to learn more   I liked because it was humorous, not like that tosser tuggers comments, he just wants to be part of the in crowd like wot I is innit.

Abyssinia wasn't it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah Eurajohn stay. My threads seem to always attract a nutter element. They will get bored soon and start a thread about Gassing or something.

As for me doing anything useful in the last three weeks! I can tell you Tugbloat that. errr. Hmmmm, actually, wait a minute. Errr. No. Its gone. Im sure there was something but I cannot remember.

Anyway I dont go on holiday to start doing useful things FFS! 

Ooooh! Yes. I cleaned the windows. Twice!


----------

